# Hello from Southern California



## Thunderhawk88 (Nov 15, 2006)

Just joined, and thought I'd say hello. I do plastic model aircraft, and like to read military aviation history. Also do alot of target shooting, mostly handguns, and reloading.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Where in southern cal?

Im in OC


----------



## florian peter (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello Thunderhawk. 
Joined reacently myself. From Ireland. Studying aircraft engineering.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome from southern Poland


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2006)

Greetings from northern Poland.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 17, 2006)

Greetings from Queensland Australia. Welcome to the site


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Howdy, from the butt hole...er...that is, the best part of Canada. 


Far better than Alberta. Pfffff! Who needs all that oil wealth anyway?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome from Seattle. How is your shooting and reloading going in the socialist state of Cali? I hate you guys. Because whatever goofiness you come up with regarding my second amendment rights, we tend to proactively adopt them about a year or so later. 

Welcome from a fellow reloader.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Tell us how your eally feel Matt.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! 

James.


----------



## davparlr (Nov 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Welcome from Seattle. How is your shooting and reloading going in the socialist state of Cali? I hate you guys. Because whatever goofiness you come up with regarding my second amendment rights, we tend to proactively adopt them about a year or so later.
> 
> Welcome from a fellow reloader.



Of course Washington is a hot bed of conservative thought! Welcome Thunderhawk88, from another SoCal residence. At least we have nice weather-all the time, but not much elbow room.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome from sunny Australia1

Wayne


----------



## Thunderhawk88 (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry for the late comeback....motherboard had a stroke so had to order a new mobo cpu and upgrade my comp, then Thanksgiving hit.

Syscom, I'm in the high Desert. Left OC in '82, Riverside County in '89, and lived up here ever since.

Matt....it's those bloody fools along the coast that get all the goofy ideas about guns. Though we're outnumbered down here, there are still 5.5 million conservatives still fighting for common sense here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2006)

Thunderhawk88 said:


> Sorry for the late comeback....motherboard had a stroke so had to order a new mobo cpu and upgrade my comp, then Thanksgiving hit.
> 
> Syscom, I'm in the high Desert. Left OC in '82, Riverside County in '89, and lived up here ever since.


I lived in Palmdale/ Lancaster for 15 years...


----------



## davparlr (Nov 26, 2006)

Thunderhawk88 said:


> Syscom, I'm in the high Desert. Left OC in '82, Riverside County in '89, and lived up here ever since.




I spent a little time in Palmdale working at Northrop Grumman on the B-2. Long commute for me, however. I remember some beautiful sunrises on the way to work.


----------



## Thunderhawk88 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm over in the Victor Valley area, but whenever I get in the Palmdale/Lancaster area I go by Smith Bros. on Ave I to see what models they have...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2006)

Thunderhawk88 said:


> I'm over in the Victor Valley area, but whenever I get in the Palmdale/Lancaster area I go by Smith Bros. on Ave I to see what models they have...


Great place - been there for years. Don't go around there at night!


----------

